# Acer Aspire 3682 WXMi drivers!!



## BHCS (Jan 18, 2008)

hay everybody
i need a LOT of help, my sister has an acer aspire laptop, with vista home premium on it...
it was running REALLY slow, so i installed XP pro over it
BUT, now many of the drivers are gone!
ethernet cables dont even work!
also the acer site dosent have this laptop on its help pages, and i cant find drivers anywhere :S
please help me!!


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

This is a common problem 
A lot of the major brands just don't supply drivers for XP and there is not much you can do about it.
You could hunt on the internet for possible compatible drivers that may or may not work.
I suggest you do a clean install back to Vista, just by doing this should make it faster as it may well have been clogged up with spyware/adware which will slow any system down


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I found all these drivers on the Acer website: http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&areaid=2&formid=3394#results


----------

